# Homer Simpson Sandpaper



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay I may have been sniffing too much sawdust today, but when I went to grab a sheet of sandpaper the guy pictured on the back of it looked very much like Homer Simpson to me. What do you think?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

That's his brother Sandy Simpson. LOL


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't tell. The picture is a little gritty. Doh!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

DOH!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LOL… so true.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't care for Homer at all but those comments from Greg and Gene are a hoot.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Drink more DUFF beer..


----------

